# Plötzlich kleine Fische im Naturteich



## Steffi0710 (3. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

lang ist es her........  
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich es geschafft einen Naturteich anzulegen (Dank diesem Forums hat auch alles super geklappt - er ist seit Jahren klar, bis auf ein paar Fadenalgen) Der Naturteich sollte eine Teichwanne ersetzen die Leck geworden ist. Ein Molchmädchen ist von der kleinen Teichwanne selbständig umgezogen. Zwischenzeitlich wurde auch ein Männchen gesehen und jetzt sogar ein kleiner Molch. "Leider" waren dieses Jahr Massenhaft Libellenlarven im Teich und außer einem kleinen Molch habe ich seit Wochen keinen mehr entdecken können 
Jetzt haben wir winzige Fische entdeckt, die wohl durch Pflanzen unbeabsichtigt eingesetzt wurden (Im Baumarkt gekauft) Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären........
Ich möchte aber weiterhin ohne Technik auskommen und habe jetzt Angst, dass es Goldfische sein könnten..... die ja ziemlich viel Dreck machen. 
Zum rausfischen sind sie viel zu schnell und auch noch zu klein. 
Kann mir jemand ein Tip geben was ich jetzt machen kann ? 
Füttern möchte ich sie nicht, oder muss ich ? Der Teich hat eine Tiefe von ca. 80 cm an der tiefsten Stelle. Hier ist es im Winter ziemlich kalt, ob diese Tiefe für die Fische ausreicht ist fraglich ? 
Wie bekomme ich diese Flitzer aus dem Teich ? Die sind wirklich sehr schnell am flitzen und man kann sie nur Nachts mit Lampe sehen. (Sind das eventuell keine Goldfische?)

Freue mich über jeden Rat 

Gruß Steffi


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2015)

Ich würde nicht füttern. Die finden auch so genug. Wenn sie größer werden, kann man auch sagen, was es ist. Die Libellenlarven werden sicherlich einen Teil fressen. Welche Farbe haben die Zwerge denn? Was für Pflanzen hast Du denn eingesetzt. Wenn Du Glück hast, sind es nur __ Moderlieschen, die gerne die Eier an Stengel heften.


----------



## Steffi0710 (3. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Christine,

die Fischchen sind schwarz (bisschen braun) und ziemlich schnell, wenn man Glück hat sieht man bei Tageslicht mal einen durch
den Teich düsen, ansonsten bekommt man keinen zu Gesicht, was ich schon bisschen merkwürdig finde.......
Wir wussten erst garnicht was es ist, was da wie Turbo durch den Teich flitzt   Letzte Nacht ist dann einer im Lichtkegel der 
Taschenlampe gut zu sehen gewesen.

Ich habe zwei Seereosen, drei verschiedene Gräser und eine Unterwasserplanze (es sollte ein Kraut sein, welches 
zur Wasserreinigung dient)

Was meinst Du mit Glück, wenn es __ Moderlieschen sind ? Können sie dann drin bleiben ?


----------



## pema (3. Aug. 2015)

hallo Steffi,
Christine meint sicherlich, das __ Moderlieschen besser zu der Größe deines Teiches passen würden als Goldfische.
Wenn der Teich allerdings in harten Wintern (was war das noch mal...bei uns schon länger nicht mehr erlebt) eine wirklich dicke Eisschicht bekommt (30cm +) ist die Tiefe für Fische - egal welcher Art - schon etwas knapp.
Moderlieschen sind Schwarmfische und schwimmen auch schon von Anfang an in kleinen Schwärmen rum. Und soweit ich mich erinnere, sind  die Kleinen ziemlich hell.
Eigentlich kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass an Baumarktpflanzen Fischlaich hängt...vielleicht ist der Laich anders reingekommen?
Ich würde mir jetzt erst einmal keinen Kopf machen...viel tun kannst du ja z.Zt. sowieso nicht. Vielleicht hast du ja mal Glück und kannst einen fangen und fotografieren...dann wird man die hier sicherlich sagen können, um was es sich handelt.
Ach ja: nicht füttern - soll doch ein naturähnlicher Teich bleiben.
petra


----------



## Steffi0710 (3. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Petra,

wie könnte der Fischlaich rein gekommen sein ? 
Meine Sorge gilt eher der Sache, dass es ein reiner Naturteich sein soll, ohne Technik. Die Fische brauchen aber doch auch Sauerstoff und 
ich wollte auch eher das stehende Gewässer beibehalten, da sich __ Molche doch dort wohler fühlen (oder habe ich falsche Info?)

Fangen..... ohje die sind so klein und so verdammt schnell   Könnte es vielleicht mal versuchen wenn es dunkel ist ........

VG Steffi


----------



## fiseloer (3. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Steffi,
die Fischlein können auch vo einem Vogel oder einer Ente ( Ok ist auch ein Vogel ) eingeschleppt worten sein. Ich hatte das auch mal, bis ich gesehen habe, dass der Teich regelmäsßig von einer Ente besucht wurde, die später auch ihre Jungen mitgebracht hat.
lG Klaus


----------



## Steffi0710 (3. Aug. 2015)

Ok, Vogel könnte sein (Ente eher nicht  Grundstück ist rundherum zu und ich hab zwei Hunde, die doch sehr artig das Grundstück
"bewachen") 
Aber wie verhält es sich nun mit dem Sauerstoff für die Fische ? Muss ich da irgendwie handeln ? Oder kann ich warten bis
zum Frühjahr, wenn sie größer sind und sich eher fangen lassen ?

Danke


----------



## pema (3. Aug. 2015)

fiseloer schrieb:


> die Fischlein können auch vo einem Vogel oder einer Ente ( Ok ist auch ein Vogel ) eingeschleppt worten sein.


Das meinte ich . Vielleicht war es so...vielleicht auch anders - jetzt ist es eh egal.
Klar brauchen Fische Sauerstoff...genau so wie Libellenlarven, Molchlarven, etc. Das heisst: in deinem Teich ist Sauerstoff. Ein paar kleine Minis werden sicherlich mit den Gegebenheiten klar kommen.
Problematischer ist es eher, wenn die Fische  groß werden und zu viel Dreck im Wasser hinterlassen...deshalb haben die Fischteichleute dann Filter etc. Ein anderes Problem ist es natürlich, dass Fische alles fressen, was in ihr Maul passt. Kleine Insektenlarven, Molchlarven, eben alles, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist.
Kurz gesagt: du musst dir jetzt keine Gedanken über einen möglichen Technikeinsatz etc. machen, sondern abwarten, bis die Minis groß genug sind, um sie ggf. heraus zu fangen oder zumindest bestimmen zu können. Dann hast du immer noch genug Zeit dir zu überlegen, ob sie bei dir bleiben sollen (ggf. auch mit Technikunterstützung) oder ob du schnell ein neues Zuhause für sie finden willst.
petra


----------



## bekamax (3. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Steffi,
Ein bisserl Senf muss ich jetzt auch noch dazu geben...


pema schrieb:


> Ein anderes Problem ist es natürlich, dass Fische alles fressen, was in ihr Maul passt. Kleine Insektenlarven, Molchlarven, eben alles, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist.


Ja, aber jetzt scheinen sie noch so klein zu sein, dass sie noch in die Fänge von Insektenlarven passen. Somit kann sich dieses Thema noch von ganz alleine lösen.


----------



## Steffi0710 (3. Aug. 2015)

Prima, da habt ihr mir schon sehr geholfen 

Ich warte einfach ab (das ist einfach )

Wenn es ja dann __ Moderlieschen sind, haben die ja nicht so ein großes Maul, dass alles gefährdet ist - ich hoffe noch 
Also die Libellenlarven sind eigentlich alle weg, ich habe sie schlüpfen (sagt man das so?) sehen und im Teich sind auch keine mehr zu erblicken.
Die Gefahr besteht erstmal nicht mehr........

Bisschen Sorge habe ich wegen den Molchen, die habe ich soooo lange nicht mehr gesehen (es waren aber auch sehr, sehr viele Libellenlarven
dieses Jahr im Teich...)

VG Steffi


----------



## smallfreak (3. Aug. 2015)

bekamax schrieb:


> Ja, aber jetzt scheinen sie noch so klein zu sein, dass sie noch in die Fänge von Insektenlarven passen. Somit kann sich dieses Thema noch von ganz alleine lösen.


Und wenn die Fische doch größer werden, wird die Natur auch dafür eine Lösung finden. Natur ist so.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Aug. 2015)

Hi Steffi,

schwarz/braun klingt jedenfalls nach Goldfischnachwuchs - ist auch meißt der Standartfisch wenn man sich Pflanzen aus nem Laden/Zoogeschäft holt
Junge __ Moderlieschen sind silbrig und langgestreckt

MfG Frank


----------



## Ansaj (4. Aug. 2015)

> Also die Libellenlarven sind eigentlich alle weg



Hi Steffi,
es gibt allerdings auch Libellenarte, die ein oder zwei Jahre (oder länger) als Larve verbringen. Also vielleicht sind da doch noch welche 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Steffi0710 (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo nochmanl,

gestern Abend hatte ich einen im Lichtkegel, er war oben dunkel (fast schwarz) und hatte unten einen hellen Bauch.
Ist schon doof........ man sieht die Winzlinge und muss sie doch wieder raus werfen....

@ Smallfreak : Wie meinst Du das ? Wenn die (sagen wir mal es sind Goldfische größer werden, werden sie ja 
im Teich bleiben und ohne Filter etc. wird der Teich doch ziemlich schnell verschmutzen ?! (Von den gefressenen 
Molchnachwuchs mal abgesehen)  Meinst Du ohne Futter erledigt sich das Thema von selbst ?

@ Frank : Ich befürchte es fast auch 

@ Ansaj: Ok, das ist definitiv mal ne schlechte Nachricht......... Leider fressen die Libellenlarven ja echt alles.....

Danke für Eure Antworten (immer noch das beste Forum wenn es um Teiche geht )


----------



## Ansaj (4. Aug. 2015)

Hi Steffi,
wenn es tatsächlich Goldfische sind, würde ich alle restlos rausfischen und verschenken. Dafür ist dein Teich zu klein und es ist doch auch mal schön einen Amphibienteich zu haben, wie du ja wolltest. Goldfische sind robust. Selbst ohne Filterung, Fütterung und geringer Tiefe werden einige sicher überleben. Gut wird es denen dann aber nicht ergehen. 
Aber wie schon gesagt, mach dir darüber jetzt noch keinen Kopf. Erst wenn die Fische größer sind, kann man die genau bestimmen.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## smallfreak (4. Aug. 2015)

Steffi0710 schrieb:


> @ Smallfreak : Wie meinst Du das ? Meinst Du ohne Futter erledigt sich das Thema von selbst ?


Es stellt sich immer irgend ein Gleichgewicht ein. Wenn das Nahrungsangebot oder die Wasserqualität für bestimmte Tiere ungeeignet ist oder wird, dann werden die eben ganz oder teilweise sterben und andere Lebewesen werden freudig deren Platz beanspruchen.

Es ist nur für uns Menschen ein Problem wenn in dem Wasser Fische sterben (oder auch nicht) oder Algen wachsen (oder auch nicht). Solange an einem Ort irgend eine Form von Leben möglich ist, wird es sich unvermeidlich ausbreiten. Wenn also "Naturteich" bedeutet, dass die Natur selbst bestimmt was sie darin leben lässt und was nicht, wieviel und wo, dann wird sich immer ein für die Natur brauchbares Ergebnis einstellen. Es ist ein verbreiteter Irrtum, dass man der Natur immer irgendwie helfen müßte. Eigentlich muss man sie nur in Ruhe lassen.

Natürlich kann das von sich aus entstandene Gleichgewicht von dem abweichen, was wir uns von einem Teich erhofft oder erwartet haben. Deshalb gibt es auch beliebig viele Stufen zwischen "mein Teich (Garten, Acker, ..) macht was ICH will" bis "ich freue mich an allem, egal wie es sich entwickelt". Da ist für jeden Platz.


----------



## Steffi0710 (5. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin wirklich beeindruckt über den Beitrag von Smallfreak. Man bekommt schon leicht ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass man 
sich schon fast anmaßt, wie der Naturteich aussehen bzw. was drin leben soll. 
Ich hatte zu allererst eine kleine Teichwanne im Garten und ganz von selbst waren dort sehr viele __ Molche. Das hat mir so gut gefallen, 
ich hatte wahnsinnig Spaß mit dem kleinen so beeindruckenden Stück Leben.
Leider hatte die Wanne irgendwann Wasser verloren und es musste schnell eine neuer Lebensraum geschaffen werden.
Eine einzige Molchdame ist von ganz allein in den neuen Teich gewandert (der eigentlich rundherum eine Steinmauer hat - ihr werdet es 
nicht glauben, ich hatte eine Latte an die Steine gelegt und sie hat den Weg gefunden ) 
Zwei Jahre später war auch ein Molchmännchen zu sehen, das war Natur 
Leider waren sehr, sehr viel __ Libellen im Teich und ich denke sie haben meinen Molchen den Garaus gemacht. 

Smallfreak hat wirklich vollkommen recht, aber die Fische werden mit Sicherheit ohne Technik den Teich ziemlich zumüllen 
und das wäre doch sicherlich auch wieder für die anderen Bewohner nicht das Beste........?

Sie müssen halt jetzt wohl erstmal den Winter überstehen ..........(was bei 80 cm mir etwas Unbehagen bereitet )


----------



## Ansaj (5. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
also ich stimme smallfreaks Plädoyer nur so halb zu. 
Naturteiche sind für mich wirklich nur Teiche, die von alleine entstanden sind. Und da stimme ich voll zu: die Natur einfach in Ruhe lassen.
Wenn jemand eine Teichschale eingräbt, Pflanzen hineinsetzt und die heimische Fauna einkehren lässt, ist das ein naturnaher Teich. In diesem Fall muss man der Natur natürlich nicht unbedingt helfen, aber manchmal ist es sinnvoll, da man sich ja erhofft ein Biotop für einheimische Arten in der Stadt zu schaffen. Wenn dann aus irgendeinem Grund Neozoen (z.B.: Goldfische) ins System kommen, dann ist das indirekt ein menschgemachtes Problem und kein natürliches. Und dann könnte ich nicht einfach zusehen, wie diese Kreaturen entweder die einheimische Fauna und Flora verdrängen oder selber dahinvegetieren. Dann kann man sich entscheiden, ob man der Natur den Rücken kehrt, alles auf die neuen Bewohner ausrichten mit Filterung etc, ob man die Natur machen lässt mit der Gefahr, dass das System scheitert oder ob man die Neozoen entfernt und alles auf den vorherigen naturnahen Status zurückkehrt, also nur im Extremfall in die Natur eingreift.

Zu Steffis Bedenken im Winter: 
bis dahin kann man bestimmt schon sehen, welche Fischart es ist und ob sie bleiben darf. Du kannst den Teich mit Styropor abdecken und/oder eine Teichheizung installieren. Je nachdem in welcher Region du wohnst und wie hart der Winter wird, sollte es so wenigstens für einen Winter gehen. Oder die Fische überwintern in einem Aquarium im Haus (kühler Raum). Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch andere Vorschläge.

LG
Ansaj


----------



## Steffi0710 (5. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

ja, Du hast auch recht, ich möchte ja auch nicht die Fische einfach sterben zu lassen (und da ist ja auch noch der eigentlich 
egoistische Wunsch, nach klarem Wasser ) Seit ich den Teich besitze hatte ich vielleicht mal ein paar Fadenalgen, die ich ab und zu 
manuell entfernte, aber immer klares Wasser.

Ein "Winter" Aquarium hatte ich früher auch mal, da hatten wir 4 Shubunkins in einem kleinen Teich auf der Terrasse und diese auch im Winter
rein geholt (meine Güte, da konnte man sehen warum Goldfische das Wasser so verdrecken )
Ich muss halt warten wieviele es sind ........
Das mit dem Styropor hört sich auch interessant an, blöd gefragt...... ist das dann nicht zu dunkel (nicht lachen bitte, ich weiß es
wirklich nicht.....)


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2015)

Styropor ist nicht so gut,  nimm wenn überhaupt Styrodur .
Für das Licht kannst du einen Bereich frei  lassen  und eine Doppelstegplatte drauf tun.
Darunter dann noch gleich die Belüftung blubern lassen. 

LG René


----------

